# Will the Rupee hit 70 before august end?



## heidi2521 (Aug 28, 2013)

Basically the title. At 68.5 right now with a few more days to go so it seems plausible.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm too pretty sure..
But i wud b greatly happy if i'm offended & falsified


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2013)

its seems it will reach 70....and I hear that cost of all imported items will increase by around 20-25% coz they are still selling at old rates..


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 28, 2013)

Its 69.00 now so I'm damm sure it will cross 72 before 31 August


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2013)

It may hit that mark by tomorrow.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 28, 2013)

Wake up DEAR GOVERMENT!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 28, 2013)

Definitely this week.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2013)

import is costly now..but export business & onsite indian employees are rich $$$$


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 28, 2013)

This is gonna go up until elections.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 28, 2013)

Its good that I ordered my processor from Amazon within the limit under 62. 

But this looks pretty bad.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 28, 2013)

The dollar closed at 68.80 ( lost its value by Rs. 2.56 during the whole day ). 
Not a Financial Expert, but judging from the trend, i think the 70 mark might get breached within Friday (30th August )


----------



## lywyre (Aug 29, 2013)

Have some hope guys. Only me voting NO  (because I don't want Re. to go there. EVER)


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 29, 2013)

Exports People will be happy by getting 20 rs extra for each dollar...

But... Imports People... Only God Can save them


----------



## theserpent (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow Rupee jumped to 66 

*www.thehindu.com/business/markets/rupee-up-by-120-paise/article5070780.ece


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> Exports People will be happy by getting 20 rs extra for each dollar...
> 
> But... Imports People... Only God Can save them



MMS shud do something quick


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2013)

1 US Dollar equals 67.61 Indian Rupee

as of now..


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea today its decreased to 1.20 and stood at 67.60 rs...


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 29, 2013)

66.78 right now. Please prove me wrong Rupee.

66.78 right now. Please prove me wrong Rupee.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2013)

Rupee should not go wrong to prove your statement..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2013)

some relief...hope it moves back to 58 soon


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 29, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> some relief...hope it moves back to 58 soon



What 58 ?? it has to set near to 48 or 49 thats it... nothing more... nothing less...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 29, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> What 58 ?? it has to set near to 48 or 49 thats it... nothing more... *nothing less*...



Btch pls Why not??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> What 58 ?? it has to set near to 48 or 49 thats it... nothing more... nothing less...




good joke -_-


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 29, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> What 58 ?? it has to set near to 48 or 49 thats it... nothing more... nothing less...


----------



## lywyre (Aug 30, 2013)

Sad to see our currency has become a laughing stock


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

66.55 now.. Good for India..


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 66.55 now.. Good for India..



40 looks better.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> 40 looks better.



What a JOKE


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> What a JOKE



The joke"s on us! Citizens.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> 40 looks better.


Maybe below 60 is possible. 
But that depends on our economic growth, strength of the economy, inflation rate, etc.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Maybe below 60 is possible.
> But that depends on our economic growth, strength of the economy, inflation rate, etc.



And largely on corruption levels.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2013)

here bangladeshi people are making fun of us...last year same time  1 Rs = 1.47 Bangladeshi Taka (BDT)

now 1RS = 1.12 BDT 

they say that soon INR will rech 75 a doller and BDT will become stronger


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't see INR touching 70 for now as RBI seems to be releasing dollars to tame demand and also with OMC directly getting dollars, i would say it will stabilise around 65..bet is for 60-65 till the end of the year...

U.S Fed announcement in Sep would be key in deciding INR movement...


----------



## ¶§Ç (Aug 30, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> I don't see INR touching 70 for now as RBI seems to be releasing dollars to tame demand and also with OMC directly getting dollars from Rupee, i would say it will stabilise around 65..bet is for 60-65 till the end of the year...
> 
> U.S Fed announcement in Sep would be key in deciding INR movement...



And That Decision is Against us... I can Bet on it


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 30, 2013)

65.7350 right now. Unless the govt. does something mindbogglingly stupid I will end up being proven wrong.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 30, 2013)

¶§Ç said:


> And That Decision is Against us... I can Bet on it


Well it will be in U.S.A's interest... 

Q1 GDP figure at 4.4%...below estimate..But market was estimating between 4.3-4.8%


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> 65.7350 right now. Unless the govt. does something mindbogglingly stupid I will end up being proven wrong.


Why are you so hellbent on free falling of our currency to fall more, just to make your silly point right?

Just to ask, are you really from India?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why are you so hellbent on free falling of our currency to fall more, just to make your silly point right?
> 
> Just to ask, are you really from India?



Benefits those involved in direct profits from IT business. Its like a pay raise for them.


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why are you so hellbent on free falling of our currency to fall more, just to make your silly point right?
> 
> Just to ask, are you really from India?



I'm guessing that you missed this:



dead5 said:


> 66.78 right now. Please prove me wrong Rupee.
> 
> 66.78 right now. Please prove me wrong Rupee.



Just because I added nothing after my (factual) statement this time doesn't mean that I am either happy or unhappy about it.

I may or may not be from India but my loyalty lies with  輝かしい日本 (for now anyway).



Rishi. said:


> Benefits those involved in direct profits from IT business. Its like a pay raise for them.



And ****s people who import ~99% of their entertainment products ranging from books to collectibles to video games in the arse.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 31, 2013)

Great 65 now hope it reaches 60


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> And ****s people who import ~99% of their entertainment products ranging from books to collectibles to video games in the arse.


hahaha , bad time for such mass.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2013)

With these freefalling of money and so many scams, am sure Cong will not win this time..
Even some medias are bashing Mr.singh for his inability to fully function as Prime minister (on his own)..

But he's such an optimist - "Indian Prime Minister Says Rupee Crisis Will Only Make Country Stronger | TIME.com"


----------



## theserpent (Aug 31, 2013)

Are you serious did he SAY THAT?


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 31, 2013)

^lolwut.



theserpent said:


> Rupee crisis will make country stronger



That was directed at Gearbox's post, not yours. Your post wasn't there when I opened this page.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 31, 2013)

dead5 said:


> ^lolwut.



Rupee crisis will make country stronger


----------



## heidi2521 (Aug 31, 2013)

RBI plans to request Tirupati, Shirdi shrines to sell their gold pile to rescue Re fall - The Economic Times

Oh wow. LOL. Lets loot our cultural heritage to protect our currency.


----------

